# Homage to Georgia O'Keeffe



## Dalex (Feb 15, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## gnagel (Feb 22, 2017)

Very nice...I like the first one best. I like the shallow and selective focus technique for images such as these. However, I like to see some area of sharpness within the frame. That's clearly achieved in the first image--and to an extent in the second image. I don't see any area of sharpness in the third image. Perhaps it's just the way I'm viewing it through my monitor...

Glenn


----------



## Derrel (Feb 22, 2017)

The first one is striking in all aspects. Not sure how this post made it a week without any replies!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Wow, totally missed this one, great set!


----------



## jcdeboever (Feb 22, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The first one is striking in all aspects. Not sure how this post made it a week without any replies!



Must have been a mad run on "no word association" and it dropped off the page... my best guess


----------



## Boboamic (Feb 24, 2017)

so creamy and smooth, i like  the overall tone and color! What software are you using?


----------



## Rick50 (Feb 24, 2017)

The first one is just super!


----------



## Gary A. (Feb 24, 2017)

The first two are wonderful.  The first is perfect.  Well done.


----------



## Dalex (Feb 25, 2017)

Thanks, I didn't use any software at all on these, just cropped.  If I can figure it out, I'll post the originals.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Dalex (Feb 25, 2017)

I'm pretty sure these are the originals,  I took hundreds at a place called the Bridge of Flowers in Shelburne Falls, Massachusetts. The original post is just of blow ups


----------



## Dalex (Feb 25, 2017)

Dalex said:


> View attachment 135680View attachment 135681View attachment 135682
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure these are the originals,  I took hundreds at a place called the Bridge of Flowers in Shelburne Falls, Massachusetts. The original post is just of blow ups



If you can see it, the pinkish one has a fly on it, I loved the color so I was just trying to crop the fly out. And one thing led to another...  now I do the same thing with pretty much all my flower pictures, and I think that they are way more interesting like this.


Sent from my iPad using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

